# RElive: Betta Splenda Rehablitation and Rescue



## Aizui (Oct 1, 2015)

List of Bettas: 

CT Cambodian Red/White Female -- Cilantro
CT Cambodian Red/Orange Female -- Parsley
VT Cambodian Red/White Female -- Oregano
VT Solid Red Female -- Rosemary
VT Wild Type Female -- Aloe
Comb Mask Steel Blue Female -- Genevieve
FT Solid Copper Male -- Fernando
PK Butterfly Red/Turquoise/White Male -- Arrow
DT Multicolor/Marble Cellophane Male -- Tofu
VT Bicolored Royal Blue/Red Male -- Blue Tail

Once the website is up and running a couple of these bettas are ready to find their new homes!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

This is a great idea!
Where are you and do you ship?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow if only there's such thing as a Betta rescue near me. I heavily debated between a blue-white DeT marble guy with mild SBD and my current foster before deciding on Merah. Ultimately it came down to who needs MOST help, not who needs help :'( 

Excuse the rant. Thank you for doing what you do.


----------

